# Counting ROS



## denbed (Apr 15, 2011)

I have heard in the past that when a patient is unable to answer any questions pertaining to the ROS (ie:language barrier, mental status change, untubated), it is acceptable to count this as a complete ROS.
thought?


----------



## scorrado (Apr 15, 2011)

That is correct but the doctor has to document in his notes why he/she was unable to obtain the ROS. Hope this helps!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 15, 2011)

*Depends on the payer*

Please check with your payer ... not all of them allow full credit for a complete ROS and PFSH when the patient in unable to provide it due to condition (intubated, infant, dementia, language, etc)

Hope that helps. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 15, 2011)

FTessaBartels said:


> Please check with your payer ... not all of them allow full credit for a complete ROS and PFSH when the patient in unable to provide it due to condition (intubated, infant, dementia, language, etc)
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC



Great advice Tessa!


----------



## rlohearn (Apr 18, 2011)

I definitely recommend, as stated above, checking with your carrier.  WPS, for instance, was specifically asked about this recently, and their position is that they don't automatically default the ROS level one way or the other.   

Trying to explain this to my providers who've been told by ill-informed coders elsewhere that it does default to comprehensive ROS was _not_ fun.


----------

